# A Modern Look at Antique Radio Repair by Alfred Corbin



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

A guide to the repair and restoration of vacuum tube radios.

4th edition, s/c 305 pgs., spiralbound. In LN condition. 

ISBN 9781467509602 

$21.95 payment by personal check 
or U.S.P.S. money order,
with free shipping within the continental USA via book rate.


----------

